# Hi I have a ?????



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I was trying to view the topic - : How to Quickly Get "Iron-Clad" Proofs Of An and it would not let me does anyone know why?????


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It appears the post has moved. I was thinking it moved to the private section. However, you have more than 30 post, so it should let you in. That's a good question. Perhaps the forum administrator can answer that.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It was spam, that's some company that spams us pretty regularly. It got deleted.


----------

